
Show HN: A simple todo list manager - thewhitetulip
http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks
======
swah
I wish we would write Go apps following that lovely pattern, but without
opening a DOS box, ie like a Windows app.

------
organian
This looks good - nice and simple and self hosted, could you add support for
multiple lists? That'd be awesome.

~~~
thewhitetulip
Thank you! I am lost at what you mean by multiple lists?

------
thewhitetulip
I'd love feedback about the app

~~~
somecoder
Setting it up now, a demo would be sweet!

Setup was easy. Basic functionality seems to be good.

Attaching a file to a task causes issues though:
[https://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks/issues/8](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks/issues/8)

~~~
thewhitetulip
That is embarrassing, I fixed the issue. How do I setup a demo? I have never
set up a demo apart from a basic HTML on github.io. Could you please provide
me some pointers?

~~~
somecoder
Heroku! I can assist if you like, email is in profile.

